# Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k



## AD3TR0N (21. Oktober 2013)

*Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge für eine gute Kompakt-WaKü für meinen 2600k? das ganze System soll in ein Fractal Design Define R4 umziehen und da wollte ich endlich was aus meiner CPU rausholen.
Ich will nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Anstatt einer KoWaKü würde ich eher einen K2, Silver Arrow, NH-D14 oder sowas in der Art nehmen. Der Temperaturunterschied beträgt keine 3-5°C, die Luftkühler kosten z.T. aber nur die Hälfte einer grösseren KoWaKü und sind nicht selten wesentlich leiser.

Im R4 hast du auch genug Platz dafür,


----------



## AD3TR0N (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Danke, hab ein ASRock Pro3 Gen3, passt der da drauf? Also der Silver Arrow.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Wow das Layout xD
Hast du RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern oder "Low Profile"-RAM?



Aber ja, der passt drauf (Sockel 1366, 1155 und 1150 haben die gleichen Masse).
Schau einfach, dass du den normalen nimmst, nicht den SB-E (der ist für Sockel 2011 und der passt bei dir nicht).
Dieser hier wäre ein bisschen schmaler:
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AD3TR0N (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Ich werd mir dann mal den Silver-Arrow bestellen, zurück schicken kann man immernoch


----------



## PHENOMII (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Wieviele RAM-Bänke sind denn besetzt?
Von der Kühlleistung geben sich die oben genannten Kühler nicht viel.
Alles Top Luftkühler.
Hatte den Silver Arrow selbst im Gebrauch, allerdings konnte ich im ersten RAM-Slot nur "Low Profile"-RAM verwenden, da der Kühler ziemlich viel Platz in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## AD3TR0N (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-WaKü für i7 2600k*

Sind nur zwei besetzt, da es den Silver Arrow bei Alternate nicht gibt (also ohne SB-E) wirds wohl der K2


----------

